# Añadir librerias en ORCAD



## ariel (Abr 4, 2007)

Hola   

Quisiera saber donde puedo descargar librerias para orcad, y como las instalo.....

Saludos . . . .


----------



## irish024 (May 7, 2007)

Las librerias se descargan de la pagina de CADENCE

http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/downloads/pspice_models/index.aspx

Se deben descargar los archivos .lib y .olb de la referencia necesitada.

Luego se le da doble click al archivo .lib seguido hay que dirigirse a File y Create Capture Parts.

Cuando se esta en Orcad Capture y se llama a traer una nueva pieza de simulacion .. simplemente se agrega la librerias (pero ojo .. solo las que se les ha dado el paso anterior)

LISTO .. !!


----------



## ariel (May 7, 2007)

Gracias de todas formas . . .. . . claro que sirve.


----------



## guilo (Dic 20, 2007)

Unas dudas:


			
				irish024 dijo:
			
		

> Las librerias se descargan de la pagina de CADENCE
> 
> http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/downloads/pspice_models/index.aspx
> 
> ...



Si cuando le doy doble click me dice que con cual programa lo abro cual escogo? Lo he abierto con algunos y no aparece al darle a file lo de create capture parts.

Otra cosa:
Necesito un componente de International Rectifier, mas concretamente el irf6601, para simular con PSPICE y como no aparece en el orcad me he ido a la pagina de International Rectifier y me he bajado la Spice library de sus componentes pero aparecen sus modelos por separado en un archivo .spi o .sin.  Alguien sabe como cargar estos elementos al esquematico para despues simular el circuito?

UN Saludo.


----------



## guilo (Dic 25, 2007)

Me autocontesto    .

La primera cuestion lo que hay que hacer es abrir el Model Editor, una vez dentro darle a File =>Open y abrir el archivo .lib, una vez abierto de damos a File=>Export to capture part library ...., y ya te sale la ventana de Create parts for library para crear el .olb.

Para la segunda cuestion seguir el apartado 3-Create PSPICE Model del manual de Texas Instrument que adjunto y que vale para cualquier fabricante que te de el modelo en un archivo .spi. 

Otra cuestion a ver si alguien me la sabe responder, como se pasan las librerias de PROTEL a OrCAD.

Un Saludo


----------



## gandradep (Jun 10, 2008)

aplasto en files y no me aparece nada de create part,,
como le hago


----------



## stuart (Jul 5, 2008)

una ayuda ...
estoy buscando un rele 12v/300mA asi como un fotoresistor en el orcad y no lo encuentro ...
pueden ayudarme y decirme en q libreria lo encuentro ?
 de antemano gracias


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jul 18, 2008)

hola stuart, mira, creo que el orcad da la posibilidad de crear los footprints y diseñar los componentes cuando no se consiguen las librerías, estoy averiguando haber si encuentro algo, si alguien tiene idea que pueda ser de ayuda nos vendría bien, me esta por llegar un libro de orcad, asi que cualquier cosa les aviso.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## liond83 (Dic 22, 2008)

Cordial Saludo!

Acabo de tener algunos problemas con las librerías de Orcad pero ya están solucionados y quería compartir con Ustedes el procedimiento que llevé a cabo:

1) Doble Clic en la archivo .lib
2) Clic en File y "Create Capture Parts..."
3) En la ventana que aparece clic en el botón de "Browse..." al lado de "Enter input model library" y buscar la librería que desea (en mi caso era nat_semi.lib). Inmediatamente aparece un archivo con el mismo nombre pero con la extensión .olb.
4) Dar clic en "Ok" para generar al archivo .olb.
5) Crear un proyecto en Orcad Capture, abrir la ventana de "place part" (Shift+P) y agregar la librería que acabamos de crear, realmente se inserta es el archivo .olb que se acaba de crear (NAT_SEMI.olb en mi caso). Seleccionar cualquier elemento de esa librería y ponerlo en la página.
6) Para que funcione la simulación se debe crear una nueva simulación y en la ventana de librería agregar la que recién creamos, hay que agregarla como global y listo!


----------



## liond83 (Dic 22, 2008)

Saludos!

Alguien me podría facilitar la librería    misc.lib    La que tengo en mi instalación de Orcad está defectuosa y necesito hacer simulaciones con el LM555. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## esp_1 (Jun 12, 2009)

el problema que tengo yo es que hay librerías en el orcad que tienen el modelo eléctrico del elemento (para simularlo: captureCIS->Analog or mixed A/D) y otras que sólo tienen el footprint (para el layout: CaptureCIS->schematic->...->layout). 
me gustaría saber cúales son para cada una, ya que después de tener el circuito dibujado y pasarlo al layout no me asocia ningún footprint (ni condensadores, resistencias, díodos, lm78XX,79XX...)

gracias


----------



## xesp1 (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola:
Necesito simular con PSPICE un circuito preamplificador que usa el operacional LM386, el cual no aparece en Schematics.
He conseguido el archivo LM386.LIB y he seguido los pasos indicados ahí arriba.
Ya tengo mi archivo .OLB y lo abro con OrCAD Capture. Pero aquí me quedo estancado.
¿Ahora qué debo hacer para incluirlo en Schematics y poder simular el circuito?
Espero vuestras respuestas. Un saludo!!


----------



## carlosmc (Jun 21, 2011)

Disculpen primeramente por reabrir el foro, pero tengo una duda similar al de xesp1, necesito simular el IC XR2206 de EXAR, encontre una libreria en:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/software-simulacion-xr2206-3171/ en el comentario de jorgeLuis  que dio el enlace pero descargo esa libreria pero no me aprece el modelo que es un archivo .mod que no lo contiene por favor si alguien peude ayudarme se lo agreadeceria es de suma urgencia, necesito el IC para poder simularlo


----------



## alvaroluti (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola,  Alguien tiene la libreria de orcad la eval.olb es que no aparece en la version 16.0, les agradeceria mucho que pudieran proporcionarmela


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 13, 2012)

No puedo bajar el archivo  PDF de como instalar las librerias bajadas del fabricante que esta mas arriba.
Gracias.

No puedo bajar el archivo  PDF de como instalar las librerias bajadas del fabricante que esta mas arriba.
Gracias.



No puedo bajar el archivo  PDF de como instalar las librerias bajadas del fabricante que esta mas arriba.
Gracias.


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola , queria saber si alguien intento bajar las librerias dedsde Cadence, pues yo no pude.
Si es que hay que registrarse tampoco pude.
Si alguien ya las bajo y no es molestia podria pasarmelas, solo nesecito los Footprint.
Gracias.


----------



## Menchaca (Feb 15, 2012)

De esta pagina pueden descargar las librerias para usar pic de la familia 16 o 18 para orCAD

http://www.electro-tech-online.com/microcontrollers/19930-orcad-library-all-pic.html


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Gracias, Menchaca cuando las baje te cuento.
Solo me interesan los FOOTPRINT pues el cadence que concegui tiene las librerias para los esquematicos, es la 16.3.
En la vercion 9.2 trnia todo librerias y footprin pero perdi todo.
Resulta ser que para pasar el esquemarico al PCB editor es necesario lo FOOTPRINT cosa que no tengo ni siquiera el de una simple resistencia.
Ingrese a la pagina de Cadence y hay un monton pero parese que son inaccecibles.

Gracias y muy atento de tu parte por la molestia de responder y adjuntar el dato.
Se que se puden hacer con el mismo cadence pero quiero empesar a hacer PCB y no perder tiempo haciendo los FOOTPRINT, es mas todabia no lo he usado.(no pineso cambiar de soft tengo experiencia con la vercion 9.2 que me va facilitar bastante la cosa con esta.
Saludos, cicloide2


----------



## pablodeo (Mar 27, 2012)

Necesito simular con el componente 1N5408 y no figura en mi versión de Orcad 10.3 (figuran el 1N5400, 1N5401, 1N5402, 1N5404, 1N5406 y de ahí pasa al 1N5417).

¿En qué opción de la página del link que dieron debo buscar?

http://www.cadence.com/products/pages/default.aspx


----------



## Lluis BG (Oct 17, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos.

Acabo de aterrizar en este foro y, por lo que brevemente he visto, creo que va a ser un sitio donde pasar muchas horas  .

He entrado porque la ayuda inmediato que necesito es:

-Estoy haciendo un proyecto donde tengo que utilizar los transistores STP36NF06L, pero antes de montar nada debo simular el circuito en OrCAD. Puesto que este transistor no aparece en las librerías por defecto, ¿como puedo añadir o modificar una existente para poder llevar a cabo mi simulación?

Las librerías por defecto son .olb, pero yo solo he encontrado un archivo .lib (http://www.st.com/internet/analog/product/67366.jsp#SPICE_MODELS)

Cualquier recomendación será muy bien recibida.

Un saludo, y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## yvette (Ago 17, 2013)

Hola , necesito simular el XTR101 , en el orcad , pero no aparece disponible para simular , saben si hay una libreria para este componente y  poder descargarla ? , o si la tienen....


----------



## giovanni4ve (Abr 4, 2014)

saludos 
gente del foro 
temgo el programa orcad 16.5 instalado que baje de la red pero quiero añadir librerias que tambien he bajado de la red pero no se como acerlo
si alguien me puede guiar se lo agradesco


----------



## Jamronal (Nov 3, 2021)

Hola, tengo que simular un variador cn el drive IR2110 pero no consigo tener una simulación exitosa de este elemento, eh estado buscando como descargar las librerias de estos drivers pero no se como, alguien me podria ayudar? gracias.


----------

